# HDMI not passing through Yamaha RX-V800 any longer



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an HD DVR HR-21 which was setup to output to a Yamaha RX-v800 receiver, then to either my Mitsubishi 65" TV or my Epson Projector. All worked well for months, then about two weeks ago I got a message about hdmi not supported, switch to component. That went away, but starting last week end I lost sound and picture. After rebooting the dvr a few times (it worked again) it finally stopped outputting at all on the 500s. I ran direct to my TV and it worked fine. I tried different cables and different ports on the Yamaha. is this a receiver failure or the new firmware/copy protection? Help!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Time to complain to Yamaha and ask them for new FW for it ...


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

Was is a new FW?


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, can I go component out and spdif audio from the dvr and HDMI to tv and projector through the yamaha?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm afraid your AV gear cannot convert analog (component) input to digital (HDMI) output.
Was/is new FW ? Well, I would go to their web site and/or call them ...


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yamaha equipment has had some HDMI sensitivity issues through the years. I have no clue where in the food chain the RX V800 sits but no matter. Did you mean 1800? The 800 pre dates HDMI, whereas the 1800 has most all the goodies. One of my Yammies is the 3800 which is the same chassis with better DACs and more video features. If you have the 1800 you are stuck on its FW ( firmware) the 3800 has network connectivity and a USB for things like firmware uplifts.

HIDMI gives you digital video and audio. It provides you with HD audio codecs not avalable through any other cable. That beingsaid the satelitte and cable boxes transmit DolBy Digital 5.1 as its best audio. Plug the HDMI from the sat box directly to the TV and use coax or optical to the Yamaha and be done with it. You will miss nothing and be able to use the TV without the receiver being required.

Save the extra HDMI port on the Yamaha for someting that has HD audio abilities (assuming that model supports it).

Don "HDMI; confusing the masses since its launch" Bolton



mjposner said:


> Also, can I go component out and spdif audio from the dvr and HDMI to tv and projector through the yamaha?


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay so I ran component out of the dvr to the tv and hooked up the projector directly to the dvr via hdmi, then spdif from dvr to Yamaha and at least I have that solved. That still means I will have to manually connect my blue ray player which is now a pain. Will see what Yamaha says. Still under warranty.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

D* has turned on HDCP for the premium channels... IMHO it's not a user freindly or for that matter, a "green" implementation. If HDCP is on for the channel you are viewing, the D* box must see a valid HDCP response from a receiver (TV/monitor, etc...) or it simply turns off all A/V outputs. If you are viewing an HD channel on an SD display, you can't see the small warning message because it's covered by the big ugly box telling you to connect HD cables!?  As long as you turn on an HDCP complaint device, you will see an A/V output. If you are using multiple outputs from your D* box, that's means you must power up something HDCP compliant, consuming extra energy, even though you don't want to use it... :nono2:

For the OP... Your Yamaha, at a minimum, should respond correctly if the D* input is selected, when the TV is on or you'll need to get a Firmware update from Yamaha... In my case, my preamp/proc. only has to be on and have previously selected the D* input to wake up the D* outputs...

You can use channel 200 to test HDCP. Because 200 is SD you can see the warning box, regardless of video connection you are using.


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

The yamaha RX-V800 is not that old. I Bought it because it has dual hdmi inputs and alleged 1.4 3d support. It always had trouble passing 3d signals, but worked fine with my DVR and my PS3 until now.

I have firmware 2.05 which I believe is the latest.


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

I meant to say Yamaha RX-A800, not V.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

AAAAH! I did wonder about that model #. I looked up the RX-V800 and it was like a 2001 offering that looked a lot like my old 793.

Don "enjoy your toys" Bolton



mjposner said:


> I meant to say Yamaha RX-A800, not V.


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

Yamaha sent me to service company. We had long talk and he suggested that I try some high speed hdmi cables as some of the older cables may not have all pins working (to send back hdcp handshake). Went to to Best Buy and I wasn't willing to pay $40 a cable (let alone $200 for monster), so I ordered two 10 gbps cables from Amazon to see if that solves the problem. He also said test with my blue ray player as well to see if that hdmi signal passes. Finally if neither solves the problem its off to his shop under warranty.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll predict the new cables will not fix the issue.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Please forgive my cynical response. HDMI 1.1 spec included HDCP the Yamaha has 1.4 so it worked on non high speed cables for years (in general). The Direct TV box sends a 60hz signal same as it always has nothing high speed there. HDMI connection is digital it either works or it doesn't no such thing as partial.

Have you disconnected power from the TV? I used to have to do that on an older Toshiba set I had via an RX-V2600 when the HDCP error would show up.

I would be very surprised if cables fixes this for you (but happy to eat crow) 

Don "sunspots I tell ya, and planetary alignments" Bolton



mjposner said:


> Yamaha sent me to service company. We had long talk and he suggested that I try some high speed hdmi cables as some of the older cables may not have all pins working (to send back hdcp handshake). Went to to Best Buy and I wasn't willing to pay $40 a cable (let alone $200 for monster), so I ordered two 10 gbps cables from Amazon to see if that solves the problem. He also said test with my blue ray player as well to see if that hdmi signal passes. Finally if neither solves the problem its off to his shop under warranty.


----------



## mjposner (Feb 25, 2010)

Tv is a recent Mitsubishi 65 with internet. Cables could be really old and not send hdcp handshake back (long shot). Cables cost $20 for two from Amazon so I figured no big deal if it doesn't work. However, seems odd that is started right after hbo, et al implemented hdcp...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cables are not 'sending' any signals - the TV and STB doing so. If the low speed bidirectional communication is broken, then HDMI wouldn't work at all. HDCP is additional set of commands/responses, not something separate and related to separate cable wires.
Nothing additional, same wires inside of HDMI cable - without HDCP or with.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

HDMI has stopped working for me as well with this update. I have a Denon AVR-789 receiver.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mjposner said:


> Yamaha sent me to service company. We had long talk and he suggested that I try some high speed hdmi cables as some of the older cables may not have all pins working (to send back hdcp handshake). Went to to Best Buy and I wasn't willing to pay $40 a cable (let alone $200 for monster), so I ordered two 10 gbps cables from Amazon to see if that solves the problem. He also said test with my blue ray player as well to see if that hdmi signal passes. Finally if neither solves the problem its off to his shop under warranty.


For future reference when looking for affordable cables try either Monoprice (http://www.monoprice.com/) or EXTREME (http://www.xtremecables.net/).


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

davidord said:


> HDMI has stopped working for me as well with this update. I have a Denon AVR-789 receiver.


For me and my Denon 3808CI:

0x5c9 caused problems, 0x5cb corrected all issues and 0x5cd brought the problems back.

When I change channels-the HDMI connection drops. I have been able to get it back by either changing the input source, then changing it back - which is a PITA. But more recently I have limited the resolution output to just 1080i with Native Off and it has been working w/o problems.

Good luck


----------



## azcoyote85044 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm having the same HDMI handshake issue with my Yamaha Aventage RX-A2000 receiver, HR23 and Mitsubishi 73" DLP tv . The receiver loses HDMI handshake everytime I switch channels or start playing a dvr recording. The tv screen goes blue. I have to toggle the hdmi inputs on the tv remote to get the picture back. Really annoying! Just like the previous poster stated, I first encountered this issue earlier this month with firmware 0x5c9. The problem went away with 0x5cb. And now the problem came back this week with 0x5cd.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to downgrade your version when it will be in the air: watch www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Try to downgrade your version when it will be in the air: watch www.redh.com/dtv


That will only work until 0x5cd is in the stream, then it will just upgrade again...


----------

